
How would you call my job? - whatismyjob
I am currently working for a private equity firm, my job is to analyze tech companies that they are willing to buy.<p>I was told that this is a tech analyst job, but from what I understood, tech analyst are people that do tech support.<p>So how would you call my job ?
======
davelnewton
No, tech support people do tech support.

You do business analysis or something.

